# Ninja Shot



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I figured why not a blowgun to cut thread.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Ninja is right!!!

View attachment 46848


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very cool!
What kind of dart?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Whoa! That is deadly right there.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very slick indeed! I echo MJ ... What sort of dart?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. I was using a blunt tip dart. Entertaining the idea of a match light and a card cut. I know I can make the hit but the desired result may be a challenge. The speed of a dart is not to fast.


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Cool. Your so accurate treefork that one of these days you,ll even split an atom, and that,ll be a BLAST !


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Love my CS 2 piece. Nice shooting.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Ninja Sniper!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shot!! And nice use of the catchbox and setup.

While a card cut might not be realistic...(impossible for my bad lungs) a wire dart into a card on edge might pose just the challenge you are looking for.

I'm sure a match light isn't out the question if you can find the right projectile. A metal tipped blunt or maybe some fine sandpaper glued to a blunt dart....just thinking out loud.

Good luck on these quests....and post results.

I'd try these, but I can hardly hit the catchbox from 30ft.

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I really want to do the match light. I believe this will be possible. I haven't heard or seen of it being done so that motivates me. I'll post up my card cut attempts soon.


----------

